# scores up @ nfaa



## Bob_Looney (Nov 17, 2003)

take a look

dam, those pro women can shoot. 57 for Van Natta


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*Thanks Bob..*

...good job NFAA... !!


http://nfaaarchery.com/tournaments/otherResults/index.cfm


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I'm not taking anything away from anyones shooting there. But isn't it like shooting field on a golf course? Jesse and the rest are awsome but I'd buy him a burger if he can clean Darrington.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

USNarcher said:


> I'm not taking anything away from anyones shooting there. But isn't it like shooting field on a golf course? Jesse and the rest are awsome but I'd buy him a burger if he can clean Darrington.


"He" didn't pick the course...it is the course that is there, plain and simple.

Didn't "he" shoot a 559 FIELD at Darrington anyways, along with a 560 Hunter? Or was it the previous Darrington that "he" did that?

Regardless of whether it is Mechanicsburg, Darrington, or BODICE-Tullie-bushes XXX (you fill in the state)...it is THIS National Championship, and THESE scores will still count as National Records regardless.

The "clean" 560 still will always stand as the FIRST EVER 560 FIELD score ever shot in National Competition...NOBODY can take that away from Jesse, EVER...they can "tie it"...but they don't get the FIRST DIBS.

Darrington doesn't hold the "crown" on course toughness by any stretch of the imagination....

field14


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

Jesse shot a 559 Field Round in South Dakota in 06 and although I have never shot in Darrington, the courses in Yankton were the toughest I have ever shot. You may have had 1 flat shooting target per range and that was all. A ton of up and down along with sidehills. Those are the kinds of courses that I enjoy. I don't think that anyone has doubted that the 560 Field was coming and that Jesse would likely be the first. I have a feeling that this is just the first of many to come in the future.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

USNarcher said:


> I'm not taking anything away from anyones shooting there. But isn't it like shooting field on a golf course? Jesse and the rest are awsome but I'd buy him a burger if he can clean Darrington.


Jesse will always be the first, no matter what the course is. Quite an acomplishment on any range, but especially under the pressure of the outdoor nationals.


----------



## RLtarget (Dec 6, 2008)

bump ttt


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Hey I know that Jesse is awsome, bigGP tells me all the time. :tongue: I am not saying that Darrington is the king of all field either. I'm just saying that from what I have heard about this range is that it is very nice and not a lot of ups and downs. A real shooters course. Just like baseball having the stadiums that are home run hitter friendly. Everyone still has to shoot all 112 arrows. I wish that I could have gone.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I talked to a buddy of mine that is shooting there and he said it is like shooting on a golf course. Some side slopes, and up and down, but just a great looking place to shoot. Man I wish I was there also! 

Jeff


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Just checkin the scores and wow!!:mg: The young adult male freestyle shooter in 1st had a 553!


----------



## FSL (May 22, 2002)

My adobe isn't working.... anyone PM me Bob Gentry (PMF), Vince Hershcell (Senior FSL) and Bob Cunninghams (senior FSL) scores?... Id sure appreciate it

Thanks


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Jesse shot another 560 on the hunter round. If he has a good animal round tomorrow he won't even have to bother to shoot Saturday or Sunday. Unless something disastrous happens to him (doubtful) the rest are just shooting for second on down now. They dont show what the X count is but I imagine they are plentiful.


----------



## NW Sheep Hntr (Jul 3, 2007)

Field14

Sounds to me like you need to relax. All USNarcher was saying is that it sounded like the course in Mechanicsburg is easier than Darrington. 

If you're going to rattle off scores from past Nationals, maybe you should look them up first. Not doing so hurts your credibility, not to mention your overuse of capital letters.


----------

